# ipad pro  problème d'alerte sonore



## Jeff.Troyes (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous
depuis peu j'ai un iPad Pro, mais j'ai un problème avec mes alertes je ne les entends pas ou très faiblement, le son à l'air d'être correctement réglé la musique fonctionne très bien, et je l'entends parfaitement, mais dès que mes alertes  Mail ou SMS calendrier  c'est très faible et  impossible de monter le son.  Pouvez-vous m'aider  merci


----------



## lineakd (23 Novembre 2015)

@Jeff.Troyes, soit le bienvenu!
Ouvre l'app réglages/sons et active "utiliser les boutons". Maintenant il sera possible de régler le volume des sonneries et des alertes à partir des boutons latéraux.


----------



## Jeff.Troyes (23 Novembre 2015)

Mreci  lineakd
Je l'ai fait mais cela ne change rien mes alertes sont toujours aussi faible, c'est peut-être un problème de bugs avec iOS neuf


----------



## lineakd (23 Novembre 2015)

@Jeff.Troyes, ça donne quoi quand tu joues avec le curseur qui se trouve dans l'app réglages/sons/sonnerie et alertes?
Normalement le volume augmente, tu dois l'entendre, non?


----------



## Jeff.Troyes (23 Novembre 2015)

Oui je l'entends même plutôt très fort mais dès que je quitte l'application je n'entends plus rien ou très faiblement


----------



## Jeff.Troyes (23 Novembre 2015)

Je ne comprends pas, cela cinquième génération la cinquième d'iPad que j'ai et c'est la première fois que j'ai ce genre de problème


----------



## lineakd (23 Novembre 2015)

@Jeff.Troyes, voyons après ceci:



> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse


----------



## Jeff.Troyes (23 Novembre 2015)

Merci lineakd
J'ai fait ce que tu me dis mais malheureusement ça ne change rien [emoji17]


----------



## lineakd (23 Novembre 2015)

@Jeff.Troyes, regarde dans le centre de contrôle si l'icône en forme de clochette est désactivé.


----------



## Jeff.Troyes (23 Novembre 2015)

Dans le centre de contrôle je n'ai pas de clochette. J'ai juste accès à l'écran de verrouillage . Et accès rapide des applications.


----------



## lineakd (23 Novembre 2015)

@Jeff.Troyes, celui-ci.


----------



## Jeff.Troyes (23 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour ton aide 
Je pense que ça doit être un bug, ios 9.1


----------



## Sharp (24 Novembre 2015)

Il s'agit d'un bug donc il ne sert strictement à rien de réinitialiser l'iPad Pro. D'ailleurs l'iPad Pro compte plusieurs dysfonctionnements et notamment celui du clavier AZERTY. Pour obtenir  4  au clavier  si  on tape Maj + ' pour avoir 4 on obtient  " 4' "au lieu de" 4" ! On est obligé de basculer le clavier en mode numérique.


----------



## Jeff.Troyes (25 Novembre 2015)

Ok. Merci sharp


----------



## Jeff.Troyes (8 Décembre 2015)

Problème résolu avec la mise à jour iOS 9.2


----------

